# Stop a running fsck at boot

## danielhilst

I agree that fsck is a good thing, but some times I need to boot as quick as possible and then

that 2TB partition is chose for some fscking ... I can't do a simple ^C, because it just starts again

and I lose tty control... 

So, there is any solution for that? I want to be able to cancel fsck with a keyboard interrupt at boot time.. 

As ugly workaround for ext3 fss, I reboot the machine, put an init=/bin/bash on grub and on shell and overwrite

the partition max count with tune2fs -C    :Confused: 

Cheers, 

Hilst

----------

## Jaglover

man fstab, see sixth field. But then you have to sanitize the filesystem by hand.

----------

## Etal

Another option is to create a file called /fastboot, which will skip fsck on the next reboot, if that's what you want.

And yet another is to migrate to ext4, whose fsck is lightning-fast.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *Etal wrote:*   

> And yet another is to migrate to ext4, whose fsck is lightning-fast.

 Yes, or any other journaled filesystem: XFS, JFS, and the increasingly less recommended Reiser filesystems, among others, all share this attribute.

- John

----------

## Jaglover

Yep, for large storage volumes XFS (along with a UPS) is a good choice, using it for my MythTV storage.

----------

## John R. Graham

I use XFS for media storage, too.

- John

----------

